# Webstart will nicht



## peez (27. Jul 2009)

Fast egal, welches Webstart ich starten will, ich bekomme immer die Meldung "Das Zertifikat konnte nicht überprüft werden. Die Anwendung wird nicht ausgeführt."

Bei details bekomme ich eine CertificateException angezeigt mit der Message "Ihre Sicherheitskonfiguration lässt die Erteilung von Berechtigungen an neue Zertifikate nicht zu".

Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Sempah (27. Jul 2009)

Schonmal von einer anderen VM (clientseitig) getestet?


----------



## peez (27. Jul 2009)

Jupp - einmal 5 und einmal 6.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jul 2009)

Würde mal auf fehlende Betriebssystem-Rechte tippen


----------



## peez (27. Jul 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Würde mal auf fehlende Betriebssystem-Rechte tippen



Mmmmh das könnte sein. Das rennt unter Vista.
Ich versuche morgen mal, einfach javaws.exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus oder als Admin auszuführen...


----------

